# meinung zur drogenkriminalität



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

*meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

in vielen ländern wird kaum etwas härter und schärfer gesehen als der handel mit drogen. solche straftäter bekommen in vielen fällen sogar höhere strafen als mörder und kinderschänder. findet ihr diese maßnahmen gegen die drogenkriminalität in ordnung oder übertrieben ?

oftmals wird auch behauptet (das tu auch unter anderem ich), dass die gesundheit der menschen ein vorwand ist und es eigentlich dem staat eher um die imensen geldsummen geht die in umlaufgebracht werden von denen er nicht beteiligt wird.

meine meinung dazu,
sofern drogen nicht an kinder, sondern erwachsene menschen verkauft wurden war es der freie wille und sich hochprozentigen alkohol kaufen zu dürfen mit dem man sich in kürzester zeit töten kann ist für mich ein absoluter wiederspruch. ich würde für die dealerei an erwachsene also einzig eine geldstrafe verhängen je nach geschätztem erzielten umsatz + eine bewährungsstrafe. alles andere halte ich verglichen mit den verhängten strafen für schwere delikte gegen menschen oder tiere für absolut ungerecht und verdeutlicht, dass geld mehr wert ist als ein mensch oder tier.


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Also ich bin zwar kein Wirtschaftsexperte, aber wenn der Staat am Verkauf von z.B. legalisierten THC-haltigen Produkten Steuern einnehmen würde, könnte er einerseits die Kosten für in damit Zusammenahng stehenden Delikten sparen und gleichzeitig ordentlich was verdienen. Härtere Drogen zu legalisieren ist m. E. moralisch nicht tragbar wegen den möglichen Todesfolgen- Alkohol ist bei uns halt kulturell bedingt verankert und deswegen legal, auch wenns bei totalem mißbrauch tödlich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



davehimself schrieb:


> oftmals wird auch behauptet (das tu auch unter anderem ich), dass die gesundheit der menschen ein vorwand ist und es eigentlich dem staat eher um die imensen geldsummen geht die in umlaufgebracht werden von denen er nicht beteiligt wird.


 
Drogen schädigen nachweislich die Gesundheit. Die Folgeschäden des Drogenkonsums, wenn es legal wäre, sind nicht auszumalen, die Kosten für das Gesundheitssystem auch nicht, daher sind Drogen illegal.
Neben Alkohol sind auch Nikotin und Coffein Drogen, sie sind als Genussmittel aber gesellschaftlich akzeptiert.


----------



## zøtac (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Alkohol hat, wenn man es genau so oft wie Cannabis konsumiert, deutlich schlimmere Folgen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



zøtac schrieb:


> Alkohol hat, wenn man es genau so oft wie Cannabis konsumiert, deutlich schlimmere Folgen...


 
Rein von der Toxizität betrachtet ist THC giftiger als Ethanol.


----------



## zøtac (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Aber wenn du dir mal Langzeitfolgen und Abhängigkeitspotential anschaust...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



zøtac schrieb:


> Alkohol hat, wenn man es genau so oft wie Cannabis konsumiert, deutlich schlimmere Folgen...



Würde ich nicht sagen. Alkoholiker nehmen oft enorme Mengen zu sich, da kommen Cannabiskonsumenten nicht annähernd ran. "sto gram" sind eben schon 40-45 g Alkohol - in Cannabis dürfte das deutlich länger wirken, als ne halbe Stunde (bzw. 5 Minuten bis zum nächsten Glas)
Dazu kommt die kritische Wirkung in Wachstumsphasen, die zumindest bei einer Person aus meinem Bekanntenkreis üble Spuren hinterlassen hat.


@Topic:
Drogenkriminalität ist organisierte Kriminalität, ausgeführt mit dem expliten Ziel sich zu berreichern, ausdrücklich unter Inkaufnahme von Gesundheitsschäden (in allen Fällen außer Cannabis i.d.R. schwerste gesundheitliche Schäden). Ich sehe nicht, wieso derartige Personen mit geringen Strafen davonkommen. Zumal es oft einen Zusammenhang zu anderen Tätigkeitsfeldern organisierter Kriminalität gibt - ob man Drogen oder Waffen schmuggelt, macht keinen Unterschied. Vertriebsreviere müssen verteidigt werden.


und noch eine Anmerkung bezüglich "Erwachsenen":
Wir leben in einer Gesellschaft, in der Entscheidungen auch Auswirkungen auf andere haben. Wenn Drogenkonsumenten auf Grundversorgung und Krankenversicherung verzichten und zustimmen, dass man sie ggf. mitm Bagger vom Gehweg befördern kann - meinetwegen. Aber solange Leute sich ihre Gesundheit ruinieren und dann der Rest der Gesellschaft für ihre Wiederherstellung und ihren Unterhalt aufkommen muss, ggf. noch unter Beschaffungskriminalität leidet, solange hat der Rest der Gesellschaft auch ein Anrecht darauf, alles zu unternehmen, um Abhängigkeiten zu verhindern.
Anzumerken wäre auch noch die fehlende Entrichtung von Mehrwertssteuer und Sozialversicherungsbeiträgen durch die Dealer, die zudem auch noch öffentliche Plätze als Geschäftsfläche nutzen und Passanten belästigen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Harte Drogen töten im Jahr auch mehrere Millionen Menschen und Drogenhändler verdienen sich an diesem Elend ne goldene Nase. Man schaue sich mal die Story über Pablo Escobar an. Der Typ konnte mit seinem Privatvermögen sogar Krieg gegen ein ganzes Land führen. Ausserdem gibt es die sogenannte Beschaffungskriminalität. Also weiche Drogen (Alkohol, Gras), ok, aber harte Drogen (Heroin, Koks etc) sind ganz schnell abhängig machende Gifte und der Anfang mit harten Drogen ist zumeist der Anfang vom Ende, deswegen sollte man gegen den Handel mit harten Drogen mit aller Strenge vorgehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



zøtac schrieb:


> Aber wenn du dir mal Langzeitfolgen und Abhängigkeitspotential anschaust...


 
Die Leute saufen jeden Tag, über viele Jahre hinweg.
Schau dir die Leute an, die über viele Jahre hinweg jeden Tag THC zu sich nehmen, die sehen auch nicht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## zøtac (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Ich hab in der nahen (sehr nahen) Verwandschaft nen Ex Alkoholiker, der hatte deutlich mehr Probleme als ein Kiffer... mag sein, das es an der Menge liegt die Alkoholiker zu sich nehmen, aber gerade deswegen halte ich es für gefährlicher


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Alkohol macht aber nicht so schnell abhängig und wirkt auch nicht so stark. In Holland ist beides erlaubt (Haschisch & Alkohol), hier halt nur Alkohol und irgendwie bissl Gras für den Eigenbedarf (gesetzliche Grauzone). Sinn machts nichts wirklich, aber das sind hier halt die Sitten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Er nimmt auch deswegen die Mengen, weil es einfacher ist, diese Mengen zu bekommen, jede Tankstelle hat Alkohol im Regal.
THC ist schwerer zu bekommen, auch wenn man es selbst züchtet.
Gefährlich ist das alles, auch Spielsucht ist gefährlich. Wichtig ist hier eine gesellschaftliche Aufklärung und auch Vorbilder sind wichtig. Wenn Menschen wie (verdammt, wie heißt die noch, die sich immer zudrückt und trotzdem von der Presse gefeiert wird... Amy.. Amy..) trotz ihrer Eskapaden noch als Hip und Top angesehen wird und als Vorbild dient, dann stimmt was bei uns nicht. 


Edit:
Ach, Amy Winehouse ist es, der Name passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## zøtac (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

@Split
Cannabis macht nur bei langem, regelmäßigen Konsum abhängig. Und dann auch nicht immer, und ne Körperliche Abhängigkeit gibts da auch nicht. 

@Quanti
Ich hab keine Vorbilder, da kann mir ja schonmal nichts passieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



zøtac schrieb:


> @Split
> Cannabis macht nur bei langem, regelmäßigen Konsum abhängig. Und dann auch nicht immer, und ne Körperliche Abhängigkeit gibts da auch nicht.



Laut der Kleiber-Kovar-Studie nicht.



zøtac schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Ich hab keine Vorbilder, da kann mir ja schonmal nichts passieren



Ich bin mein eigenes Vorbild. Wenn ich ein Foto von mir mache, dann vom Weltraum aus, damit mein Ego auch mit drauf passt. 

Aber guck dir doch die Jugend von heute an, muss ich Justin Biber wirklich erwähnen?


----------



## zøtac (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Laut der Kleiber-Kovar-Studie nicht.


Mhm, also ich hab da anderes gehört.
Und an Cannabis ran zu kommen ist auch nicht wirklich schwierig, hab ich ebenfalls gehört^^  





> Ich bin mein eigenes Vorbild. Wenn ich ein Foto von mir mache, dann vom Weltraum aus, damit mein Ego auch mit drauf passt.
> 
> Aber guck dir doch die Jugend von heute an, muss ich Justin Biber wirklich erwähnen?


Jetzt verallgemeiner hier mal nicht, ich gehöre auch zur Jugend von heute


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

zøtac 

Wie gesagt, Alkohol und Haschisch sind beides weiche Drogen und es macht nicht wirklich Sinn das eine zu verbieten und das andere zu erlauben. Man kann sich wohl letztendlich drüber streiten was stärker abhängig macht, aber das ist auch nicht so wichtig, zumindest mir. Wichtig ist, dass harte Drogen sehr schnell und sehr stark abhängig machen und Menschen auch im nu sehr tiefgreifend verändern und im hohen Maße Beschaffungskriminalität auslösen und man deswegen streng dagegen vorgehen muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Alkohol und Haschisch sind beides weiche Drogen und es macht nicht wirklich Sinn das eine zu verbieten und das andere zu erlauben. Man kann sich wohl letztendlich drüber streiten was stärker abhängig macht, aber das ist auch nicht so wichtig, zumindest mir. Wichtig ist, dass harte Drogen sehr schnell und sehr stark abhängig machen und Menschen auch im nu sehr tiefgreifend verändern und im hohen Maße Beschaffungskriminalität auslösen und man deswegen streng dagegen vorgehen muss.


 
Du kannst aber fragen, was mehr Geld einbringt und da liegt Alkohol deutlich vorne, ich weiß nicht, wie viel Geld der Staat am Verkauf von Alkohol verdient und wie die Kosten für Folgeschäden aussehen, aber da der Mensch, der arbeitet, ja von seinem Gehalt auch das Gesundheitssystem (mit)bezahlt, bezahlen alle dafür, dass die neue Leber transplantiert wird.


----------



## derP4computer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



> Alkohol macht aber nicht so schnell abhängig und wirkt auch nicht so stark.


Es gibt stoffgebundene Süchte (Alkohol, Haschisch, und andere ...) und nicht stoffgebundene Süchte (Glückspiel, PC-Spiele und Internet, und andere ...).
Der Übergang von der Kontrolle zur Sucht ist bei allen fließend .............. d.h. niemand kann wirklich so genau sagen, wann die Abhängigkeit erreicht ist.

Für einen trockenen Alkoholiker reicht schon ein Glas zur Abhängigkeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



zøtac schrieb:


> Mhm, also ich hab da anderes gehört.



Man hört zu Cannabis viel "anderes". Selten aus unvoreingenommenen Quellen, was die ganze Sache ohne ausführliches Studium wissenschaftlicher Literatur extrem unübersichtlich unnachvollziehbar macht. Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen von Drogen können extrem vielflältig sein, sowohl hinsichtlich folge und schwere, aber auch Art, Ort und vor allem zeitlicher Verzögerung der Wirkung. Da jeglichen Schaden auszuschließen ist verdammt schwer.



> Und an Cannabis ran zu kommen ist auch nicht wirklich schwierig, hab ich ebenfalls gehört^^



Es ist viel, viel schwerer (und dadurch auch teurer), als Alkohol. Auch dürfte ein Konsum in gleichem Maße, wie Alkohol bei einigen Alkoholikern, ungleich auffälliger sein. (zumindest meiner Beobachtung von Konsumenten zu Folge. Die typische Einnahmeform ist auf alle Fälle auffälliger, der kleine "Schluck" auf Arbeit z.B. ist vollkommen unmöglich)




Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Alkohol und Haschisch sind beides weiche Drogen und es macht nicht wirklich Sinn das eine zu verbieten und das andere zu erlauben. Man kann sich wohl letztendlich drüber streiten was stärker abhängig macht, aber das ist auch nicht so wichtig, zumindest mir. Wichtig ist, dass harte Drogen sehr schnell und sehr stark abhängig machen und Menschen auch im nu sehr tiefgreifend verändern und im hohen Maße Beschaffungskriminalität auslösen und man deswegen streng dagegen vorgehen muss.



Die Legalisierung von Tabak und Alkohol hat ja auch eher historische denn rationale Gründe.
Allerdings muss ich persönlich auch sagen, dass mir bei Cannabis keine Konsumenten bekannt wären, die den Konsum aus anderen Gründen als dem Rauschzustand betreiben. Alkoholische Getränke dagegen werden von den meisten wegen dem Geschmack getrunken und zwar nicht in Dosen, die zu einem starken Rausch führen. Für diesen Zweck ist das ganze auch legal, während der übermäßige Konsum allgemein geächtet und z.T. gesetzlich reglementiert ist. Bei Cannabis fehlt die "zivile Nutzung", die eine derartige legal-aber Regelung sinnvoll machen würde, da kann man gleich ein Totalverbot nehmen und Kollateralschäden zu haben.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst aber fragen, was mehr Geld einbringt und da liegt Alkohol deutlich vorne, ich weiß nicht, wie viel Geld der Staat am Verkauf von Alkohol verdient und wie die Kosten für Folgeschäden aussehen, aber da der Mensch, der arbeitet, ja von seinem Gehalt auch das Gesundheitssystem (mit)bezahlt, bezahlen alle dafür, dass die neue Leber transplantiert wird.


 
Bei entsprechend hohen Steuern könnten auch andere Drogen auf eine positive Bilanz kommen (wenn man Folgekriminalität,... vernachlässigt). Cannabis ggf. sogar eher als z.B. Tabak, denn da sind die Nebenwirkungen afaik überwiegend psychischer Natur, was mit vergleichsweise billiger Behandlung einhergeht bzw. einfach nur zu einem versautem Leben führt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (wenn man Folgekriminalität,... vernachlässigt)


 
Das ist nicht einfach, aber wenn der Staat den Anbau von Drogen kontrolliert und durch die Masse auch der Preis sinkt, ist die Drogenkriminalität nicht so hoch. Stell die vor eine Linie Koks kostet soviel wie eine Zigarette, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass auch die Kriminalität in der Richtung sinkt. Wie aber dann die Ausgaben des Gesundheitssystem steigen, kann niemand sagen. Alkohol als Einstiegsdroge ist auch deswegen so beliebt, weil er so billig ist. Ich bin für eine deutliche Verteuerung, ebenso Zigaretten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Es würde allein durch den internationalen Kontext zu kriminellen Interaktionen kommen, der Aufstieg auf härtere Drogen bleibt bestehen, eine Sucht führt auch bei niedrigeren Preisen zu Finanznöten,...
"nicht einfach" eben. Aber definitiv nicht "nicht zu erwarten".


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



> Alkoholische Getränke dagegen werden von den meisten wegen dem Geschmack getrunken



das macht vlt. den Unterschied zwischen Genußmittel und Rauschmittel aus - ein guter whiskey wird zwar auch wegen der Wirkung getrunken doch ohne den Geschmack wärs nix; soweit ich weiß ist der Geschmack bei Gras eher nachrangig, hauptsach gut drauf


----------



## Icejester (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



davehimself schrieb:


> in vielen ländern wird kaum etwas härter und schärfer gesehen als der handel mit drogen. solche straftäter bekommen in vielen fällen sogar höhere strafen als mörder und kinderschänder. findet ihr diese maßnahmen gegen die drogenkriminalität in ordnung oder übertrieben ?


 
Finde ich absolut in Ordnung. In Deutschland wird Drogenkriminalität leider viel zu wenig verfolgt und bestraft. Hier gibt's ja eigentlich immer nur ein paar auf die Finger, wo meiner Meinung wirklich lange Haftstrafen angebracht wären. (Außer vielleicht bei Koks, das ist immerhin vornehm. ) Solange man nicht so austickt wie in Singapur und Drogenschmuggler lebenslang einsperrt oder gar zum Tode verurteilt, was wirklich unangemessen ist, könnte man hierzulande durchaus etwas härter zupacken.

Mal ehrlich: Die Polizei kommt ja nichtmal, wenn sich Junkies um 08:00 Uhr morgens direkt vor Schulen ihre Spritzen reinhauen. O-Ton der Polizei: "Und was sollen wir da machen? Wenn wir die verscheuchen, sind die doch in zwei Stunden eh wieder da."  Aber Bußgelder verhängen, weil jemand eine Kippe wegwirft oder an einen Strauch pinkelt, geht immer. Für Verkehrskontrollen ist seltsamerweise auch Personal da. Naja, ist ja klar, anständige Bürger wehren sich ja nicht, könen aber abkassiert werden. Bei solchen Verhältnissen fehlen mir echt die Worte...


----------



## davehimself (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

so gering sind die strafen dafür auch wieder nicht bei uns. ein bekannter sitzt 6 jahre wegen reiner hanfdealerei und nebenan von ihm sitzt ein vergewaltiger 4 jahre. findest du das in ordnung ?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

@Dave, das dürfte aber wohl im Kilo Bereich gewesen sein!

Das Kiffen macht vorallem durch das Nikotin abhängig, 
Habe noch selten was von einem aggressiven Kiffer gehört ebenso wenig kann man durch THC eine Überdosis haben, was man vom Alkohol nicht sagen kann. 

THC wird immernoch in der Medizin verwendet durch die Schmerzlinderung und öffnung der Blutgefässe.. Alkohol nicht, zumindest nicht in Konsumform.

Alkohol und Nikotin haben mMn deutlich schlimmere Nebenwirkungen als THC, aber das ist ein anderes Thema..
Wenn Alkohol verboten wäre würde auch illegal damit gehandelt werden, die jungen Leute würden es sogar noch cool finden, weils verboten ist

Strafmass: MMn sollte zwischen Harten/Weichen Drogen unterschieden werden, welche durch ihr Abhängikeitspotential/Nebenwirkungen bestimmt wurden. 

Wenn einer 1mal einen Joint raucht wird er nicht gleich abhängig sein, jedoch wenn einer 1 mal Heroin nimmt, bleibt er wohl ein Leben lang ein Junkie, da diese Substanz Körperlich abhängig macht.

Das schwierige am Thema ist das der Verkauf verboten ist jedoch jeder Mensch das recht hat sich zu betäuben (Was übrigens auch Tiere tun, indem sie absichtlich Rauscherzeugende Kräuter fressen )


Habe was rechechiert: Hier in der Schweiz gilt bis 10g Cannabis als Eigenkonsum, wen dich die Polizei mit dem Stoff erwischt (keine Wiederholungstat) bekommst du lediglich eine Strafe von 150 SFR. (Entspricht etwa 120 Euro) oder die Anzeige wird fallengelassen wegen zu wenig öffentlichem Interesse. 

Die Strafe kann man etwa mit einem leichten Geschwindigketisübertritt vergleichen..

WOBEI aber beim Verkauf deutlich höhere Strafen angesetzt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Habe noch selten was von einem aggressiven Kiffer gehört ebenso wenig kann man durch THC eine Überdosis haben, was man vom Alkohol nicht sagen kann.


 
Eine Überdosis Alkohol geht auch, aber in der Regel kotzt man, bevor es kritisch wird (deswegen kann man auch nie soviel essen, dass der Magen platz, ist unmöglich).
Trinkt man als Jugendlicher/Kind zuviel Cola (Coffein) kann man auch davon kotzen, wenn die Dosis zu groß wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



Icejester schrieb:


> Für Verkehrskontrollen ist seltsamerweise auch Personal da.


 
Knöllchenschreiber sind eine komplett andere Abteilung, werden oft von der Stadt/Gemeinde angestellst und afaik sogar z.T. schon auf Provisionsbasis. Um Platzverweise zu erteilen, brauchst du einen vollwertigen Polizeibeamten. (was in Bezug auf Junkies vor Schulen schlecht ist, aber in Bezug auf viele andere Fälle sicherlich positiv, denn die Freiheit anderer sollten nicht x-beliebige Zeitarbeiter einschränken dürfen)




davehimself schrieb:


> so gering sind die strafen dafür auch wieder nicht bei uns. ein bekannter sitzt 6 jahre wegen reiner hanfdealerei und nebenan von ihm sitzt ein vergewaltiger 4 jahre. findest du das in ordnung ?



6 Jahre? Nur wegen Dealen? Ohne Produktion? Ohne Folgekriminalität? Das müssen ja Ausmaße gewesen sein, bei denen er allein wegen dem unversteuerten Einkommen fast schon Gefahr läuft, in Sicherheitsverwarung zu kommen.
Ansonsten: Kommt der Vergewaltiger nach den 4 Jahren auf freien Fuß in Anstalt/Therapie oder auf freien Fuß? Ersteres wäre angemessen. Denn im Gegensatz zu deinem Bekannten hat er seine Tat vermutlich nicht durchkalkuliert und zur persönlichen Bereicherung begangen. Das heißt ein längerer Gefängnisaufenhalt senkt bei ihm nicht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, rückfällig zu werden und er schreckt vergleichbare Täter auch nicht ab. Dein Bekannter und seine Kollegen dagegen können und müssen Risiko gegen Nutzen abwägen. Da ist sehr hilfreich, wenn man klarstellt, dass das Risiko, dass sie eingehen, verdammt groß ist.




Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Habe was rechechiert: Hier in der Schweiz gilt bis 10g Cannabis als Eigenkonsum, wen dich die Polizei mit dem Stoff erwischt (keine Wiederholungstat) bekommst du lediglich eine Strafe von 150 SFR. (Entspricht etwa 120 Euro) oder die Anzeige wird fallengelassen wegen zu wenig öffentlichem Interesse.
> 
> Die Strafe kann man etwa mit einem leichten Geschwindigketisübertritt vergleichen..



Bagatellklausel gibt es in Deutschland genauso. Aber hier geht es ja auch nicht um kleine Mengen zum Eigenkonsum. Hier geht es um organisierte Drogenkartelle und ggf. um die Risiken bei freier Verfügbarkeit.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine Überdosis Alkohol geht auch, aber in der Regel kotzt man, bevor es kritisch wird (deswegen kann man auch nie soviel essen, dass der Magen platz, ist unmöglich).
> Trinkt man als Jugendlicher/Kind zuviel Cola (Coffein) kann man auch davon kotzen, wenn die Dosis zu groß wird.


 
Und auch mit THC kann man sich so zudröhnen, dass man nicht mehr in der Lage ist, für sein eigenes Überleben zu sorgen (Stichwort: Überfahren werden, erfrieren, an Erbrochenen ersticken, Dehydration&Folgen,...). Das es ne Überdosis gibt, würde ich auch mal annehmen (gibt es ja eigentlich für jeden Stoff) - aber vermutlich würde man bei den üblichen Kommunikationsformen erstickt sein, ehe man sie erreicht. Vom mangelnden Sinn ganz zu schweigen, denn die optimale Wirkungsdosis ist definitiv vorher erreicht, dann wirds nur noch teuer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und auch mit THC kann man sich so zudröhnen, dass man nicht mehr in der Lage ist, für sein eigenes Überleben zu sorgen (Stichwort: Überfahren werden, erfrieren, an Erbrochenen ersticken, Dehydration&Folgen,...). Das es ne Überdosis gibt, würde ich auch mal annehmen (gibt es ja eigentlich für jeden Stoff) - aber vermutlich würde man bei den üblichen Kommunikationsformen erstickt sein, ehe man sie erreicht. Vom mangelnden Sinn ganz zu schweigen, denn die optimale Wirkungsdosis ist definitiv vorher erreicht, dann wirds nur noch teuer.


 
Sicher kann man das, aber dann muss man schon ein sehr erfahrener Kiffer sein, jemand, der nicht mehr auf die Warnhinweise reagiert, die der Körper aussendet, wenn es kritisch wird.
Der Profi Alki kotzt wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr, wenn der Pegel eine bestimmte Höhe erreicht hat, der normale Wochenendtrinker liegt dann schon lange dösig in der Hecke, weil er einfach nicht weiter trinken kann.
(wobei es auch Leute gegeben haben soll, die im Vollsuff in eine Pfütze gefallen und ertrunken sind)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Hochprozentigen Alkohol kannst du schnell genug konsumieren, um auch ohne (bzw. gerade ohne) Training eine Alkoholvergiftung zu bekommen. Der Körper braucht ja ein eine gewisse Zeit, bis sich die Wirkung entfaltet - wenns bis dahin im Magen/Darm ist...
Für den THC-Konsum muss man meines Wissens nach nur Atmen können - da gibt es gar keinen Schutzmechanismus des Körpers, der den Konsum stoppt, solange Rauchwerk bereit liegt. Zudem ist die Verzögerung bei Konsum über Nahrungsmittel noch wesentlich größer, als bei Alkohol.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Ja aber man stirbt von Cannabis nicht und eine überdosis bedeutet höchstens das du müde wirst und einschläfst, am nächsten tag jedoch kein Kopfweh wie beim Alkohol hast.

Du kannst ohne Probleme 20 Joints an einem Tag rauchen ohne das dir was passiert, nichtmal kreislaufprobleme kriegst du, ausser beim Mischkonsum mit Alkohol (wie es bei jeder Droge wird) kann man Schwindelgefühle "erhalten" 

Kommt halt auf den Dünger an, je nach dem kann dieser schädlich sein..


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Glaub mir, wenn man nicht mehr kann, zeigt einem das schon der Körper. 

Hab ich zumindest gehört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hochprozentigen Alkohol kannst du schnell genug konsumieren, um auch ohne (bzw. gerade ohne) Training eine Alkoholvergiftung zu bekommen. Der Körper braucht ja ein eine gewisse Zeit, bis sich die Wirkung entfaltet - wenns bis dahin im Magen/Darm ist...
> Für den THC-Konsum muss man meines Wissens nach nur Atmen können - da gibt es gar keinen Schutzmechanismus des Körpers, der den Konsum stoppt, solange Rauchwerk bereit liegt. Zudem ist die Verzögerung bei Konsum über Nahrungsmittel noch wesentlich größer, als bei Alkohol.


 
Weiß ich nicht genau. Kann ich nicht sagen.
Trinkst du Alkohol sehr schnell (hab da Erfahrung ) kriegst du zuerst nicht viel mit, das dauert eine Weile, aber das Kotzgefühl kommt sehr schnell, unerwartet und dann übergibt man sich nicht nur, der Darm wird auch gleich mit entleert (bäähh) und der Durst nimmt zu.
Aber in der Regel wird man schläfrig, träge, Alkohol sorgt ja für Koordinationsprobleme. 

Bei THC weiß ich das nicht, habs ja noch nicht ausprobiert, aber letztendlich muss die Droge erst mal aufgenommen und ins Gehirn transportiert werden, das dauert eine Weile, doch dann setzt die Wirkung auch ein. Ich weiß nicht, ob mal in der Zeit, bis es wirkt, soviel THC rauchen kann, dass man beim Einsetzen der Wirkung ins Koma fällt. Ein Fall ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt.
Dass du natürlich an einer Alkoholvergiftung sterben kannst, ist klar, hat man ja schon häufiger gelesen. Aber auch Folgeschäden sind möglich. Man kann im Winter erfrieren, obwohl man scheinbar nicht friert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

THC wird ja typischerweise über die Lunge aufgenommen - Verzögerungszeit bewegt sich also in den Dimensionen, die das Blut vom Herzen bis zum Hirn braucht. Minimal. Wenn du eine Überdosis vor Einsetzen der Wirkung willst, müsstest du halt auf Backwaren umsteigen, was aber allgemein wenige machen afaik.
Aber: Es fehlt eben der Brechreiz, der nach Einsetzen der Wirkung eine weitere Aufnahme unmöglich macht, wie Alkohol bei ungeübten. Rauchen kann man bis zum umkippen.

@Darkfleet: Du behälst die Grenze zur verbotenen Verherlichung von Drogen im Auge.?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

THC wirkt gefühlt schneller als Alkohol. 
Man merkt auch schön, wann es zu viel wird.

Edit:
Ich konnte früher auch nach dem Kotzen noch saufen. 
War aber nie eine gute Idee.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> THC wird ja typischerweise über die Lunge aufgenommen - Verzögerungszeit bewegt sich also in den Dimensionen, die das Blut vom Herzen bis zum Hirn braucht. Minimal. Wenn du eine Überdosis vor Einsetzen der Wirkung willst, müsstest du halt auf Backwaren umsteigen, was aber allgemein wenige machen afaik.



Wird THC beim Backen nicht zerstört? 
Zumindest gespalten (ist glaube ich eine Frage der Temperatur)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber: Es fehlt eben der Brechreiz, der nach Einsetzen der Wirkung eine weitere Aufnahme unmöglich macht, wie Alkohol bei ungeübten. Rauchen kann man bis zum umkippen.



Ach, Rauchen zieht auch Brechreiz mit, bzw. Hustenreiz und wenn du zuviel geraucht hast, dann sorgt der Reiz dafür, dass du nicht mehr weiter rauchen kannst.
Natürlich kann man sich zwingen weiter zu machen, das geht auch beim Kotzen, aber mal ehrlich: Wer macht das?



Nailgun schrieb:


> THC wirkt gefühlt schneller als Alkohol.
> Man merkt auch schön, wann es zu viel wird.



Ja, das glaube ich dir. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ich konnte früher auch nach dem Kotzen noch saufen.
> War aber nie eine gute Idee.


 
Ich nicht, wenn ich gekotzt habe, war definitiv sense, denn dann schmeckte nichts mehr.
Wer sich dann noch zwingt weiterzusaufen hat echt ein Problem und sollte sich mal in Behandlung geben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Man kann es backen, aber zu heiß soll es angeblich auch nicht sein. 
Sonst könnte ich mir gewisse Backwaren in Holland nicht erklären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Ja, schon klar, dass das geht, aber wenn du auf 100g Teig 10g THC hast, bleiben nach dem Backen noch 4g übrig oder so, daher liebere 20g in den Teig geben.


----------



## zøtac (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Fürs Kochen mit Cannabis gibts ganze Kochbücher...
Hashkekse funktionieren ganz gut 

Wenn man zu viel Kifft ist das schlimmste was passieren kann das du dich übergibst und einschläfst, sehr viel mehr passiert da eig. nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn man zu viel Kifft ist das schlimmste was passieren kann das du dich übergibst und einschläfst, sehr viel mehr passiert da eig. nicht...


 
Der Joint zündest die Vorhänge an und das Zimmer brennt aus. Du stirbst, weil du durch die Droge so träge geworden bist, dass du dich nicht mehr retten kannst.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Das kann dir auch besoffen mit einer Zigarette passieren.


----------



## davehimself (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

@ ruyven macaran & darkfleet85

er hat selber angebaut und im großen stiel vertickt. es handelte sich aber wie gesagt NUR um hanf und nichts anderes. ich kann das strafmaß in keinsterweise nachvollziehen wenn ich mir ansehe was der vergewaltiger bekommt. ich weis allerdings nicht was nach den 4 jahren mit dem vergewaltiger passiert. habe ich nicht gefragt. allein das verhältnis sehe ich aber als absolut ungerecht an weil es wieder verdeutlicht, dass geld mehr wert ist als ein mensch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Ich kann auch Abstinenzler sein und von einem Besoffenen über den Haufen gefahren werden. 
Oder Opfer von Beschaffungskriminalität werden. 



davehimself schrieb:


> er hat selber angebaut und im großen stiel vertickt. es handelte sich aber wie gesagt NUR um hanf und nichts anderes. ich kann das strafmaß in keinsterweise nachvollziehen wenn ich mir ansehe was der vergewaltiger bekommt. ich weis allerdings nicht was nach den 4 jahren mit dem vergewaltiger passiert. habe ich nicht gefragt. allein das verhältnis sehe ich aber als absolut ungerecht an weil es wieder verdeutlicht, dass geld mehr wert ist als ein mensch.



Du wirst das wahrscheinlich für unfassbar halten, aber wenn jemand im betrunkenen Zustand vergewaltigt, wird das mildernd berücksichtigt, weil die Vergewaltigung dann nicht als geplante Tat gehandelt wird, sondern im Affekt passiert ist.
In wie weit das mildernd ist, weiß ich nicht, aber auch das Verhalten der Frau kann dazu beitragen, z.B. wenn sie ebenfalls im Rauschzustand war (was bei ihr aber dann negativ ausgelegt wird).


----------



## Icejester (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



davehimself schrieb:


> so gering sind die strafen dafür auch wieder nicht bei uns. ein bekannter sitzt 6 jahre wegen reiner hanfdealerei und nebenan von ihm sitzt ein vergewaltiger 4 jahre. findest du das in ordnung ?



Kommt mal ganz stark auf den Umfang seiner Dealerei an, findest Du nicht? Wenn der nur mal gelegentlich an einen Freund 20 Gramm verkauft hat, ist das sicherlich übertrieben. Aber bei der Strafe gehe ich davon aus, daß sich das eher im Kilogrammbereich und absolut gewerbsmäßig abgespielt hat. Da ist das schon völlig in Ordnung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Knöllchenschreiber sind eine komplett andere Abteilung, werden oft von der Stadt/Gemeinde angestellst und afaik sogar z.T. schon auf Provisionsbasis. Um Platzverweise zu erteilen, brauchst du einen vollwertigen Polizeibeamten. (was in Bezug auf Junkies vor Schulen schlecht ist, aber in Bezug auf viele andere Fälle sicherlich positiv, denn die Freiheit anderer sollten nicht x-beliebige Zeitarbeiter einschränken dürfen)


 
Ich meine damit ja keine Politessen, die Falschparker aufschreiben, sondern mobile Geschwindigkeitskontrollen, Routinekontrollen o.ä. Da sind dann schon ganz echte Polizisten am Werk, die meiner Erfahrung nach in derselben Zeit wesentlich nützlicheres tun könnten. Mag sein, daß das in anderen Städten nicht so krass ist, aber Bonn hat halt gefühlt mal gerade fünf Beamte im Einsatz. Es gab sogar mal Pläne, die Polizeiwache im Hauptbahnhof aus Kostengründen zu schließen. Auf sowas muß man erstmal kommen. Und "Zeitarbeiter" sind in dem von mir geschilderten Fall ganz sicher nicht gefragt. Was ich eigentlich sagen will: Wenn man meint, kein Geld und Personal zu haben, um sich um seine Kernkompetenzen zu kümmern, soll man sich nicht gleichzeitig auf Nebenkriegsschauplätzen austoben. Sowas verleitet schon zu der Vermutung, Polizisten täten nur das, was nicht unangenehm oder gefährlich werden könnte. Damit lassen sie die Bürger dann alleine. Und das kann's doch nicht sein.


----------



## davehimself (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



Icejester schrieb:


> Kommt mal ganz stark auf den Umfang seiner Dealerei an, findest Du nicht? Wenn der nur mal gelegentlich an einen Freund 20 Gramm verkauft hat, ist das sicherlich übertrieben. Aber bei der Strafe gehe ich davon aus, daß sich das eher im Kilogrammbereich und absolut gewerbsmäßig abgespielt hat. Da ist das schon völlig in Ordnung.



nee, finde ich nicht weil es wie gesagt der freie wille war der menschen. ich wüsste nicht warum jemand härter bestraft werden soll weil er statt 100kg 10000kg vertickt hat oder weil er nicht an 50 menchen, sondern 500 menschen verkauft hat. ich habe da einfach eine andere sichtweise. 
wenn jemand eine prostituierte zwanghaft unter drogen setzt, damit sie da bleibt hat ER ihr erheblich geschadet und das mädchen selbst kann nichts dafür, den IHR WILLE war davon weg zu kommen. wenn ich selber zu einem dealer gehe und mir drogen kaufe war das MEIN WILLE und ich habe mir einzig und allein selbst geschadet. das einzige was ich einem dealer halt vorwerfe ist das gleiche wie einem schwarzarbeiter.

das verstehen jetzt sicherlich die meisten überhaupt nicht aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin würde ich die dealerei ganz einfach stark einschränken indem ich alle drogen frei in apotheken verkaufe an erwachsene. jede droge würde registriert werden auf den käufer und dieser müsste ein vertrag ausfüllen, dass er bei vollem bewusstsein ist, sich über die konsequenzen bewusst ist und im krankheitsfall alle kosten selbst tragen muss. 

aber nicht, dass jemand was flaches denkt, ich bin als über 100kg kraftsportler ein totaler gegner von allen rauschmitteln. ich trinke nichtmal an silvester ein glas sekt und krieg das kotzen wenn ich unter rauchern stehe. 
ich bin aber in berlin mit sehr vielen leuten aufgwachsen die ständig am kiffen waren und auch härtere sachen genommen haben. fast alle von denen haben aber ihr abi gemacht, studiert und sind vollkommen gesund. die einzigen leuten die ein paar mal in der notaufnahme lagen und fast drauf gegangen wären waren ausnahmslos die alkoholiker und diese waren menschlichen gesehen auch nicht gerade die hellsten. dadurch denke ich kommt meine einstellung zustande. entweder man verbietet alle drogen einschließlich alkohol und nekotin oder man legalisiert alles. nur weil sich ein paar drogen bei uns kulturell "eingebürgert" haben sehe ich noch lange nicht als akzeptablen grund an. hexen verbrennen wir schließlich auch nicht mehr.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du wirst das wahrscheinlich für  unfassbar halten, aber wenn jemand im betrunkenen Zustand vergewaltigt,  wird das mildernd berücksichtigt, weil die Vergewaltigung dann nicht als  geplante Tat gehandelt wird, sondern im Affekt passiert ist.
> In wie  weit das mildernd ist, weiß ich nicht, aber auch das Verhalten der Frau  kann dazu beitragen, z.B. wenn sie ebenfalls im Rauschzustand war (was  bei ihr aber dann negativ ausgelegt wird).


 
ja, das stimmt. kann ich nicht verstehen. solange ihn keiner zum alkohol gezwungen hat, war es sein freier wille und desshalb sollte er auch in vollem umfang dafür bestraft werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



davehimself schrieb:


> ja, das stimmt. kann ich nicht verstehen. solange ihn keiner zum alkohol gezwungen hat, war es sein freier wille und desshalb sollte er auch in vollem umfang dafür bestraft werden.


 
Das ist eben etwas anderes als eine Frau vorsätzlich mit Flunitrazepam betäubt und dann vergewaltigt wird. Dem unter Alkoholeinfluss stehenden Vergewaltiger fehlt eben der Vorsatz, daher wird er weniger hart bestraft. Ist die Frau dann auch noch betrunken oder eben anderweitig berauscht, wird das noch mal mildernd auf seine Strafe, denn es war dann nicht offensichtlich, dass sie sich geweigert hat.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

So ist die Gesetzeslage nunmal.. 

Wenn du Hanf im Grossen Stil anbaust weisst du genau was du tust! Und wenn du dazu noch Leute hast die das Zeug verticken ist das schon organisiertes Verbrechen.

Mit einem Killo "hydroweed" kannst du immerhin etwa 8000 Euro locker machen wie ich rechechiert habe und pro Pflanze kann man bis zu 400g rechnen, so wie du geschrieben hast hatte er wohl dutzende und somit ist wohl klar worüber da man spricht.. kein Kavaliersdelikt! 

Und scho nur wenn 1 Mensch davon psychisch Krank wird hat er ne Strafe verdient!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wird THC beim Backen nicht zerstört?
> Zumindest gespalten (ist glaube ich eine Frage der Temperatur)




Kiffer erzählen viel falsches, wenn der Tag lang ist, aber bei der Anzahl an Cannabisrezepten glaube ich schon, dass die Wirkung über einen Placeboeffekt hinausgeht. Möglicherweise ist die Ausbeute drastisch verschlächtert - aber es ging ja auch nur darum, dass man eine Überdosis in den Körper hineinbefördern könnte, bevor der erste Wikrungen spürt und sich wert.



> Ach, Rauchen zieht auch Brechreiz mit, bzw. Hustenreiz und wenn du zuviel geraucht hast, dann sorgt der Reiz dafür, dass du nicht mehr weiter rauchen kannst.



Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt nur Gegenbeispiele gesehen. Sicher: Im Moment des Hustens muss man kurz aufhören - aber das scheint eine Sache von Sekunden, maximal ner Minute sein. Wenn der Magen sich dagegen querstellt, dann muss man ne vielstündige Pause einlegen. (auch wenn einige Leute es schaffen, sich weiter was hinter die Binde zu kippen - bis in den Darm schafft es das normalerweise nicht)




davehimself schrieb:


> @ ruyven macaran & darkfleet85
> 
> er hat selber angebaut und im großen stiel vertickt. es handelte sich aber wie gesagt NUR um hanf und nichts anderes. ich kann das strafmaß in keinsterweise nachvollziehen wenn ich mir ansehe was der vergewaltiger bekommt. ich weis allerdings nicht was nach den 4 jahren mit dem vergewaltiger passiert. habe ich nicht gefragt. allein das verhältnis sehe ich aber als absolut ungerecht an weil es wieder verdeutlicht, dass geld mehr wert ist als ein mensch.



Deswegen ist halt das "danach" entscheidend, denn daran kann man absehen, wie die Tat eingeschaft wird. Ein Strafurteil richtet sich i.d.R. mehr nach dem Täter, denn nach den angerichteten Schäden - schließlich will es den Täter beeinflussen, nicht eine Widergutmachung erreichen (die gibts ggf. extra). Gerade bei Vergewaltigern hat man es aber sehr oft mit Triebtätern zu tun. Psychisch Kranke heilst du nicht im Knast, die kriegen eine eher kurze Strafe und landen dann auf unbestimmte Zeit in der geschlossenen Anstalt (siehe auch Nachbarthread), weil sie im Moment schlichtweg unfähig sind, sich selbst von weiteren Taten abzuhalten. Jemand, der dagegen in großem Stil Drogen anbaut und vertreibt, weiß i.d.R. ganz genau, was er macht und ist "nur" der Meinung, dass Gesetze für andere und Geld für ihn da ist. Da kann ein längerer Gefängnissaufenthalt sehr wohl überzeugend wirken.




davehimself schrieb:


> das verstehen jetzt sicherlich die meisten überhaupt nicht aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin würde ich die dealerei ganz einfach stark einschränken indem ich alle drogen frei in apotheken verkaufe an erwachsene. jede droge würde registriert werden auf den käufer und dieser müsste ein vertrag ausfüllen, dass er bei vollem bewusstsein ist, sich über die konsequenzen bewusst ist und im krankheitsfall alle kosten selbst tragen muss.



Die Leute kapieren nichtmal die Konsequenzen von so einfachen Taten wie "FDP wählen", glaubst du, die realisieren wirklich, was Drogen anrichten? Erst recht, wenn sie sie bereits längere Zeit konsumieren?
Natürlich kann man mit dieser Selbstverantwortlichkeitsklausel rangehen, aber das lässt sich einfach nicht mit einer sozialen Gesellschaft kombinieren. Die Leute sind dann vielleicht selbst schuld, dass sie als psychisches und pysisches Wrack am Hauptbahnhof enden - aber "selbst schuld" ändert nichts daran, dass sie da Leuten auf die Nerven gehen und/oder Mitleid erregen.


----------



## widder0815 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Es gab mal den versuch ein Konzept zu erstellen das Kanabis bei uns zu Legalisieren , es ist an der Vermarktung gescheitert ... da geht es nicht um Menschen oder Schäden , sondern einfach nur um "Kohle" .
Wenn ich was Lese oder im Fernsehn sehe , von wegen Kiffen und schädlich muss ich Lachen ( es Wäre Legal , ist aber nicht zu Vermarkten weil sich das jeder selber machen könnte) 
Und nur "Darum" geht es (nur darum) .
Wer sich was zu Kiffen beim Dealer kauft(ohne steuern) der kann das geld nicht für was ausgeben wo der "Staat" verdient ... "§Geld ist macht und Dummheit Lacht"


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kiffer erzählen viel falsches, wenn der Tag lang ist, aber bei der Anzahl an Cannabisrezepten glaube ich schon, dass die Wirkung über einen Placeboeffekt hinausgeht. Möglicherweise ist die Ausbeute drastisch verschlächtert - aber es ging ja auch nur darum, dass man eine Überdosis in den Körper hineinbefördern könnte, bevor der erste Wikrungen spürt und sich wert.


 
Ja, aber versuch mal so viele Brownies zu essen, dass du davon ins Koma fällst, eher kotzt du, weil du die Dinger nicht mehr sehen kannst. 
Ist wie versuchen, sich mit Weinbrandbohnen einen Vollrausch anzufressen, ich glaube nicht, dass das einer schafft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Weibrandbohnen schmecken mir nicht, aber von normalen Brownies passen sehr, sehr viele rein


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weibrandbohnen schmecken mir nicht, aber von normalen Brownies passen sehr, sehr viele rein


 
Ich könnte dich jetzt fragen, wie viele Hasch-Brownies du schon gegessen hast, aber ich möchte ja keinen diplomatischen Zwischenfall auslösen.


----------



## Icejester (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kiffer erzählen viel falsches, wenn der Tag lang ist, aber bei der Anzahl an Cannabisrezepten glaube ich schon, dass die Wirkung über einen Placeboeffekt hinausgeht. Möglicherweise ist die Ausbeute drastisch verschlächtert - aber es ging ja auch nur darum, dass man eine Überdosis in den Körper hineinbefördern könnte, bevor der erste Wikrungen spürt und sich wert.


 
Doch, das funktioniert. Es gab da zu meinen Schulzeiten auf einer Geburtstagsfeier mal einen Zwischenfall mit Haschkeksen und einer Mitschülerin, die nicht wußte, daß es Haschkekse sind. Sie hat viel zu viele davon gegessen und die Wirkung deutlichst zu spüren bekommen. Das spricht meines Erachtens sehr stark gegen einen Placebo-Effekt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Sie war es aber offensichtlich auch nicht gewohnt.
Gib mal einem Nicht Raucher eine Zigarre. Der zieht einmal dran und kotzt sich dann aus.


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: meinung zur drogenkriminalität*

Drogennehmer gehören ins Zuchthaus 
Die Drogendealer in die Uranmine


----------

